# Green Power Ranger to fight MMA!



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow! what can I say lol! Actually I think he should be pretty good. I got this link from an MMA forum where a young (16) fighter friend of mine posted it! he was chuffed to bits as the Green Power Ranger was his hero when younger he says! Ah bless!

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/showthread.php?threadid=589094


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2007)

Lets see how he does in this type of environment.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 19, 2007)

Is his Zord also competing?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 19, 2007)

Well that kinda snuck up on me.  But if he's committed and his training is good he shouldn't get humiliated.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2007)

I also wonder if he can call all the other ranger at will to help in time of trouble.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 19, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> I also wonder if he can call all the other ranger at will to help in time of trouble.


 
It will be interesting to see if sparks fly off him when he gets hit.

He should definitely fight at least once in either his green, white, or red power ranger uniform.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2007)

Heh. I'll be curious to see it!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 20, 2007)

I have kept up with him over the years and he is a very good fighter.  His age may be an issue though, we will see.
Here is his school's site: http://www.risingsunkarate.com/


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 20, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I have kept up with him over the years and he is a very good fighter. His age may be an issue though, we will see.
> Here is his school's site: http://www.risingsunkarate.com/


 
Just had a look at his site.  He looks like a genuine JKD MMA style guy with some credentials.  I hope his age isn't too much of a problem.  Maybe he'll only compete for a year or two.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## megat (Jun 22, 2007)

heheh a dream come true for me, if he can fight in the ranger unifrom all the better. but the white ranger unifoem has added armor so that might be out. the red should be the best one.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 22, 2007)

i can imagine those tvshow rangers to be good fighters. i wouldn't be surprised if they have a cetain edge...
wasn't that one ninjutsu powerranger guy who came up with hyojutsu-the technique of the leopard`
i don't know what that really entails and where he learned it or came up with it, but someone said something about it having to do with superior angling...
  powerranger may be fantasy, but their intersting movements and physical skill should not be overlooked in my opinion.  if some of them were filmed better or in different type of genre, im sure they could make excellent fightactors and like  i said i would not be surprised if they were also able to physically fight real fights well.

j


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 23, 2007)

Stay out of the Sherdog forums Tez3 that will kill a large quantity of brain cells everytime you enter there :wink2:


----------



## Bujingodai (Jun 23, 2007)

Good luck to him, will be interesting to watch for.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 23, 2007)

How did he do?  The match should be over by now.

AoG


----------



## BudoTiger (Jun 23, 2007)

he also runs a school in san fernando valley i think some where. called rising sun martial arts


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> How did he do?  The match should be over by now.



He backed out due to a rules change. There was no fight.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you arnisador for the update.
I found that out this morning here:
http://media.www.siude.com/media/st...1/Sports/Power.Ranger.A.No.Show-2917818.shtml

The promoter changed the fight from mma to boxing only at the last minute and turned it into a demo match where there would be no winner or loser.
I don't blame Frank at all for backing out.  He had been training for a mixed martial arts match all of this time, not boxing only.

AoG


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 8, 2007)

I would love to see him fight in MMA, he would give me a actual reason to watch MMA...when I was younger he was my favorite Power Ranger...now...he is on my top list of Martial Artists...

I don't blame him one bit..i do boxing too, but when I do nothing but kick punch kick punch, take down....its hard to go back to..1, 2, 1, 1, 2, 2's of boxing....mentally unprepared


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 8, 2007)

If they attempted to change the rules I do not blame him for backing out either.  Hopefully he will have a MMA fight soon somewhere else.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 8, 2007)

I wonder if he will still do the green ranger "keeya"..

would be pretty sweet


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 8, 2007)

Gotta say it looks like he made the right decision.  From what I had read he is serious about MMA competition and clearly the organiser wanted to use his celebrity to highlight something, not sure what though.


----------



## megat (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah he still have presence since he is the star of many power rangers series, recently the dino thunder as the black ranger. so he is still very popular and guess the promoter only wants his star status. waste his time training he sould morph and kick that promoter a**.


----------



## masherdong (Jul 9, 2007)

He seems like a bully to me...if you look at the 2nd video on his page labeled "Out of control".  You will seem him beating the tar out of lower belts.  I wonder how long those guys will remain with him.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 9, 2007)

masherdong said:


> He seems like a bully to me...if you look at the 2nd video on his page labeled "Out of control". You will seem him beating the tar out of lower belts. I wonder how long those guys will remain with him.


 
I haven't seen the video you are talking about, but I have read many times that he is a bully.  I read a few stories about him starting trouble and making fun of strangers in resturants (showing off for his friends).

AoG


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 10, 2007)

wouldn't it be awesome if he were to fight in the old green ranger uniform...or something on his trunks that says green ranger or something...lol...takes me back to my childhood


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> If they attempted to change the rules I do not blame him for backing out either.



Yes, I agree. You can't change the rules under which a fighter has been preparing at the last minute...or make a would-be-professional's fight a demo.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 10, 2007)

They just wanted to make a Power Ranger look stupied in my opinion


----------



## arnisador (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, I wondered about that.."getting" a celebrity.


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 11, 2007)

from all of my findings Jason David Frank has been a devoted martial artist...although he has been on Power Rangers a bit, but who blames him...he was a role model for for young children everywhere, on a show that has strong moral values....Just how Chuck Norris has been in Walker Texas Ranger...there is no problem with teaching morals...and for someone to want to "get" at him in a last minute change to a schedule fight..just plain ignorence...


----------



## masherdong (Jul 11, 2007)

> I haven't seen the video you are talking about, but I have read many times that he is a bully.



On that video page, the video continuously plays and it is the second video where he is beating the tar out of his students.  How would you like to be the kid that grew up with him as the Power Ranger, then sign up for his class and then have the Green Ranger beat the smack out of you.  So much for role models.


----------



## Odin (Jul 11, 2007)

To be honest he's 33 with no MMA experience, i doubt very much that he will be successful.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 11, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Yeah, I wondered about that.."getting" a celebrity.


 
I think with this "celeb," they picked the wrong one.  While his mma experience is all in the dojo, he is one bad mamma jamma.
All joking aside, he can really thow down and he is very brutal when he fights.

AoG


----------

